# Anyone had a sitzmarker test



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Has anyone had to do a sitzmarker test?This is the 2nd time for me because the first time they never told me that I have to be off laxatives a week before the test and during.I've been totally dependent on high doses of senna laxatives for 3 years and it is real bad when I stop taking them. The pain is always severe with or without laxatives and I am unable to eat anything. It's worse when I don't have bm's. How does one eat during a time like this? It will mean 12 days without laxatives and no bowel movements ... I can't survive without food that long. I don't know what to do.Anyone else been in this situation?


----------

